# 2 banded roller pigeons found



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Hello, I live in Salem Oregon and I have not much knowledge of pigeons. 
A week ago 2 red banded pigeons showed up in my driveway. They wouldn't let me catch them so I fed and watered them. Last weekend we had 20 temp drop and heavy rain. They decided to stay on my roof during the rainiest day (a heartbreaking sight).The smaller one got sick and the lady across from me happened to catch her. So I have that one in a large soft kennel in my house and she's doing better. But the big guy comes to eat and drink and spends most his time sitting on the roof of the cannery staring into my backyard. Unfortunately I tried 3 times to catch him with a net and succeeded to only make him more shy. How can I catch him? 
NPA doesn't recognize the band n6umber and I have had no response to craigslist ad.
Most grateful for any help. Thankyou


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping them!
American Racing Pigeon lists some band ids and if you write them will try to locate tge owner.
https://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm
You may be able to catch the bird at dusk if you put the other pigeons cage next to the food and water then try a net or towel, if the pigeons are bonded to each other. Some people have used the old box propped open trick.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping them!
American Racing Pigeon lists some band ids and if you write them will try to locate tge owner.
https://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm
You may be able to catch the bird at dusk if you put the other pigeons cage next to the food and water then try a net or towel, if the pigeons are bonded to each other. Some people have used the old box propped open trick. 
You say the smaller one is sick. What seems to be wrong with that one?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are rollers, then probably came from not too far away. Not like homers who travel further. And rollers can get lost just around the block. If you can find out who in the area has rollers, you will probably find the owners. 

Don't think racing clubs can help you much. You need to get in touch with the roller clubs. These names and numbers are several years old, but maybe someone on this list could help you.

American Roller Club: Paul Anderson, Sec., 914 N.E. 65th, Portland, OR 97213. (503) 235-3307.
Central Pacific Pigeon Club: Alex Lacy 641 Pine St., Medford, OR 97501. (503) 857-5014. Email Website

Go-Wests: Sharon Price, Sec., PO Box 2427, White City, OR 97503. (541) 878-2838. Email

Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Assn.: Rowena Litzler, Sec., 3455 SW Alice St., Portland, OR 97219.

Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Club: Rod Porter, 4200 SE Hull Ave., Milwaukie, OR 97267.

Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Youth Assn.: Kendra Brenner, Sec., 2338 18th St., Forest Grove, OR 97116.

Performing Roller Assn.: Daniel J. Ouellette - Sec/Treas., 1008 Reddy Ave., Medford, OR 97504. (503) 770-5528.

Rose City Show Racer Club: Rowena Litzler, Sec., 3455 SW Alice St., Portland, OR 97219.

West Of England Tumbler Club: Sharon Price, PO Box 2427, White City, OR 97503 Email Website


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, thank you for pisting the roller club info. Hope they get home soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are probably from not far away.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for your tips, tricks and contacts. I had wrote response earlier but seems it didn't go through. I've tried all the associations that everyone has suggested but unfortunately there is no registry for the band number, or the phone numbers no longer work, or no reply from emails. I'm getting discouraged... there is a fella that lives 15 miles from me who raises rollers but he said they're not his birds. I did also speak with the contact here in oregon that the National Pigeon Association gave me and he's the one who told me to put a few drops of apple cider vinegar in the sick ones water to clear up the lime green droppings. Kudos to him it worked though I have to keep adding it otherwise it starts to go green again. She she was cought cold, wet and shaking on the ground. She's better but still looks a little weak and depressed. I did notice she sometimes throws her head back while eating. And today started picking tiny pin feathers out. I don't know what that means. 
I made a funky trap door on the front of her cage and set her out in the driveway this evening as suggested to see if the male would go in. No such luck. He did get close to it though to my surprise. She about hurt herself a couple of times trying to get out to him. I really don't know where to go from here. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

What's the likely hood if I had a small loft built that the male would come down and join his mate? How big would it have to be for 2 birds? Is facing south okay?
I'd like to post a picture of the birds when I figure out how....
Thanks in advance for advise


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The male will probably go elsewhere before you can get anything built. What if you put some seed and water down beside the cage. He's hungry so that would probably bring him closer. But you would still need to catch him. Maybe under a box with a stick and string you pull, to drop the box down over the bird?


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Thanks Jay3 you may be right. He's still hanging out at the cannery staring into my backyard today and came down to eat and drink this evening, followed me up the driveway and let me get fairly close. I didn't put his mate out this time because it's was a bit stressful for her yesterday. I think I will try the box plan again as you suggested but need to work on building his trust back.
Ps, I have no idea how that blue wink face got stuck on this thread, lol
Hit the wrong button somewhere?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

djad said:


> Thanks Jay3 you may be right. He's still hanging out at the cannery staring into my backyard today and came down to eat and drink this evening, followed me up the driveway and let me get fairly close. I didn't put his mate out this time because it's was a bit stressful for her yesterday. I think I will try the box plan again as you suggested but need to work on building his trust back.
> *Ps, I have no idea how that blue wink face got stuck on this thread, lol
> Hit the wrong button somewhere?*


*
*

You can go back in and delete it. Just hit the edit button at the bottom of the post, go to the face and delete it. 
I hope you can catch him.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

I hope I can catch him too. Watching him through binoculars he's starting to look weak and not moving around much up there on the roof. The Bluejays keep chasing him from the feeding spot in the mornings even if there’s no food. Put another box with a trip stick out today and will feed him under it. See what happens.... I'll stay out with him to chase the Bluejays away.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes. Poor thing really needs to be captured.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Took the little one to a Sanctuary today just outside of town. They are happy to help her and are going to doctor her up and get some weight on. They said she was real skinny but that pigeons are quite resilient and she should do just fine. I'm very happy for her! They will take the mate too if he can be cought. Still working on it...7 vultures swirling around over cannery and over his head today. Don't know if they would catch him but he sure was watching them. Heartbreaking.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you can catch him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think vultures will chase him. They eat carrion. Hope he can be caught before that.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

That's good to know the vultures won't chase him cause there sure is alot of them this year. Since finding out the little female was underwieight I've decided to give it a break from trying to catch the male. When ever I tried he was so nervous and not eat much. So the last couple days I've made him a smorgasbord of food morning and night and he's feeling so good he's chasing the Bluejays away lol. He is also getting very friendly and hanging out in my driveway sleeping during the day under my car. Think he feels safe here and if I can whip up some kind of a little house maybe I can get him to get in it. He won't go near a cardboard box or the kennel I had his mate in. Anyone have a suggestion for a small loft type house he might recognize and a home?
Thanks for helping me with this whole adventure!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He would likely fly into a small shed type building, as it may look like a loft to him. It's really a shame to have separated them. It would be wonderful if you can catch him. he won't last out there forever.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Haven't given up. If/when he's caught I'll take him to the sanctuary to be with his mate . Just trying to get him comfortable again so he hangs around more I can keep an eye on him. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know....seemed like a sitting duck standing on the roof of the cannery looking in my backyard. But you have a great idea. Thanks! I'll open the garage window that overlooks my drive and hope he goes in. See if I can coax him to feed on a table below the window. 
I'm disabled and not very quick on my feet which has made it hard for me to catch him. I'll let you know.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you have a long handled met? At dusk maybe a net would work or gently tossing a towel over him. Hope you can get him to his mate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At dusk doesn't work. Has to be dark. And unless he is roosting where you can get at him, really isn't an option. If you can get him to go into the garage, you can then just close the window and pick him up in the dark and put him in a cage. Try to get him to eat and drink on the table under the garage window. He may likely go in eventually. Take your time and let him get used to the new set up. Try to get him to see you putting the seed and water there.


----------



## Roller Tom (Dec 12, 2015)

*2 Lost Roller Pigeons Found*

I have friends near Salem, Oregon. I could send them your phone number or email if you want to reply to me. Or, you can contact one of one of them directly: [email protected]. I tried to private message you about this, but the system won't allow me to send it.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Here's the latest update. He will absolutely not go on the table near the open window to my garage. Even when I put a scrumptious pile of mixed yummies he'd rather pick through the rocks to find bits and pieces. Several times he sits on the roof just above the table and watches me put what I thought would be irresistible to him. Coming to the conclusion he'd rather starve than be caught... of course I give in after a day and half cause I don't want him to get weak and feed him on the spot he likes to eat. Twice I tried this. Then last evening at dusk I saw him cooing a bird on the roof of the cannery but I couldn't tell what kind of bird. Maybe another pigeon? I don't see him anywhere around this morning and he has done this before and just showed up out of nowhere in the afternoons so I'm hoping the best. 
Watching videos on how to make ground snares but I don't feel real confident about that idea and don't even know if it's legal? 
RollerTom, I have sent you a PM


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

I put a picture of the tricky bird on my profile and I still haven't taken the time to figure out how to remove that little blue wink emoji. This has been no winking experience for me that's for sure.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ground snares would be too dangerous as he could break a leg. Not worth it.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

I'm with you Jay it just looks way too risky. Running out of ideas and he still won't stick around when he sees the net. Blew it trying 3 times to net him just scared him terrible. Thinking the garage window is the way to go. I had already swept up as much of the tidbits of food laying around and when he finally showed today he watched me put his food on the table perch below the window along with his water and that guy no joke walked over to the area he's used to eating turned around shrugged his wings and took off. And not wanting him to go hungry I gave in and fed him where he likes..... Maybe I'll try a different perching table closer to the ground.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think it's the table being too high. Pigeons are weird. When I changed the place in our yard where I feed them years ago, the ferals just kept going to the other place. And they would_ see_ me putting the feed down.


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Happy to say the bird was caught yesterday by his owner and is back home. He made a much better box trap than I did
Thank you everyone for your support!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great! How did you find the owner?


----------



## djad (May 4, 2018)

Through this website and it was actually Roller Tom (a few messages back) that put me in contact with a local fella here that recognized the Band ID and he gave me the contact of the owner. I'm so very thankful for all the help. The latest update on the bird is that he's very happy to be home with his family. And it looks like the owner might get the little one back from the sanctuary too. So I think it's a very happy ending to this adventure. Cheers!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the good news! And thank you for helping both birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update and for being there for the birds. Well done!


----------

